

Personal Finance for Engineers  - zbravo
http://www.slideshare.net/adamnash/personal-finance-for-engineers-twitter-2013

======
thebear
Lots of excellent points in this presentation. Here's one more aspect. Lord
Kelvin famously said, "If you can't measure it, you can't improve it."
Therefore, measuring the performance of your investments is a good idea. Check
out

[https://www.greaterthanzero.com](https://www.greaterthanzero.com)

